# 2008 Southern California Outbackers Fall Rally



## skippershe

2nd Annual 
Southern California Outbackers Fall Rally 2008 

Photo: Last year's rally...32 Outbackers!








Newport Dunes RV Resort, Newport Beach, Ca. 
October 10th-12th, 2008

 **22 Families attending** 

For those of you who had to miss last years rally, here's your chance to get in on this year's fun!
We need to have a minimum of 10 Outbackers to secure the rate of an incredible $34.00 + tax per night...regular rates would be $63.00 per night. This is a first class operation complete with a swimming beach. Our sites would be in the premium area 3rd, 4th and 5th rows from the water (sites 1201-1323). These sites are closest to the pool, market and village center. All sites are 25x40.

Click Here to go to the Newport Dunes website, then click on one of the lower boxes to view the park map and amenities they have to offer.

I will be collecting everyone's payments ahead of time just like last year. Please let me know if you plan to attend and I will send you my address via PM. 
Please send me the following info: Your first/last name, name of spouse, number and ages of children and your arrival/departure dates. 
You can then mail your $75.00 check to me and you'll be all set. I would like to start collecting ASAP just to get things rolling.

*Your payment will be fully refundable up to 1 week prior to the rally*

The Dunes is extending the discounted rate for each Outbacker up to 2 days prior and 2 days after the rally dates. You could arrive on Wed, Oct 8th and depart on Tues, Oct 14th for a total of 6 nights at $34.00 per night









Here is the link for last year's rally Thread...you might find some useful info there as well.

Please let me know if you have any questions or need more information









Site number ..............................................................Arrive/Depart dates

1. *1209* - skippershe 2/1...................................................10/9 to 10/13
2. *1204 *- Outback-N-It 2/2...............................................10/10 to 10/12
3. *1207* - Alebar17 2/1.......................................................10/10 to 10/12
4. *1213* - Pete & Sandy 2/0 (SOB's)....................................10/10 to 10/12
5. *1212 *- SmkSignals 2/2...................................................10/10 to 10/12
6. *1216* - Raynardo 2/0.......................................................10/9 to 10/12
7. *1218* - Karen & Sal 2/0 (SOB friends of Raynardo).............10/9 to 10/12
8. *1208* - Stacey R 2/0.................................................. .....10/10 to 10/12
9. *1202* - Airboss 2/0..........................................................10/10 to 10/12
10. *1215* - smsims 2/0..........................................................10/10 to 10/12
11. *1203* - jtbmoore 2/2........................................................10/9 to 10/13
12. *1217 *- Steve M 1/0..........................................................10/9 to 10/12
13. *1214* - Tom & Trudy 2/0 (SOB parents of SmkSignals)......10/10 to 10/12
14. *1210* - Ken 1/2 (SOB friend of SmkSignals)......................10/10 to 10/12
15. *1211*- dmichaelis 2/1.......................................................10/9 to 10/12
16. *1201* - ftroop 2/5...............................................................10/9 to 10/13
17. *1205* - DeanSilliman 2/2....................................................10/10 to 10/12
18. *1206* - Don and Anna 2/2 (SOB family of ftroop)................10/10 to 10/12
19. *1220* - Paul and Iris 2/0.....................................................10/10 to 10/12
20. *1219* - Fusionman 2/0........................................................10/10 to 10/12
21. *1222* - Al R. 2/0.................................................................10/10 to 10/12
22. *1301* - Stacey and Brian 2/4 (SOB friends of jtbmoore)........10/10 to 10/12


----------



## W Podboy

Dawn,
After such a wonderful time we had there last year.... How could we not come back..

Marie and I will be there !!!!

Wes


----------



## skippershe

Welcome W Podboy!
So glad you and Marie can make it


----------



## California Jim

Consider the popcorn already popped







Not sure if we will extend our stay, but count us in for the weekend. 2/2. It seems just a little early to start collecting though


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> Consider the popcorn already popped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if we will extend our stay, but count us in for the weekend. 2/2. It seems just a little early to start collecting though


Yippee! Welcome California Jim









I know...It does seem early. The Dunes wants their deposit to hold our area, but hasn't given me an exact deadline. I just figured I would start collecting so I would have the funds available.

I'll call Nick on Tuesday and get an exact date from him.


----------



## Cubber

Skippershe,,,,,newbe, here, but will talk to the wife and try to make it down for this. It sounds great for a getaway. As soon as I get the 'ok', I will be contacting you and sending you the $$. We just purchased a 23 KRS Kargoroo, and haven't even had it out yet. I will talk to you in the next few days about the plans. Hope to get to know some of the gang,,,,,,,,,,later, Mark


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Outback-In-It









Glad you can make it!


----------



## BeachHut

Hey Dawn,

Count us in for Thursday to Sunday...2/2!

Think of all the time we have to plan the food! Can you top the "litter box" cake?

Gwen


----------



## skippershe

BeachHut said:


> Hey Dawn,
> 
> Count us in for Thursday to Sunday...2/2!
> 
> Think of all the time we have to plan the food! Can you top the "litter box" cake?
> 
> Gwen


Hi Gwen








Whoo hoo! Welcome to the rally!

Hmmm, as far as topping the litter box cake...that'll take some serious thinking


----------



## skippershe

Cubber said:


> Skippershe,,,,,newbe, here, but will talk to the wife and try to make it down for this. It sounds great for a getaway. As soon as I get the 'ok', I will be contacting you and sending you the $$. We just purchased a 23 KRS Kargoroo, and haven't even had it out yet. I will talk to you in the next few days about the plans. Hope to get to know some of the gang,,,,,,,,,,later, Mark


Hi Mark,

Congrats on your new 23krs!
Hope you can make it, just let me know when you decide...


----------



## alebar17

Hey Dawn,
You can count us in, but I don't know exactly how long we can stay


----------



## s'more

Just curious, for those of us not from SoCal, how far is this from some of the other attractions, specifically Disneyland?


----------



## skippershe

s said:


> Just curious, for those of us not from SoCal, how far is this from some of the other attractions, specifically Disneyland?


Disneyland (Anaheim) and Knott's Berry Farm (Buena Park) are about 25 minutes away


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe,

Please put the gonzo's down for friday and saturday. We'll depart on Sunday.

I will send payment down the calendar some.

Thank you!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Mgonzo!









We've got eight now...just need a couple more to make us official


----------



## tdvffjohn

All ya need is 2 to make it official







Getting something pinned takes a little more


----------



## SmkSignals

Add 1 more... Had a great time last year. Wouldn't miss it this year. Coming in Fri night. Leaving Sunday, late morning.

Thanks Dawn ....


----------



## skippershe

Welcome SmkSignals!

Whoo Hoo! Looks like we've almost got ourselves a rally









Now, who's gonna be number 10 to make it official???


----------



## Mgonzo2u

SmkSignals said:


> Add 1 more... Had a great time last year. Wouldn't miss it this year. Coming in Fri night. Leaving Sunday, late morning.
> 
> Thanks Dawn ....


SmkSignals,

I'll try not to forget my cigars this year.

We look forward to seeing you folks again.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Raynardo!

Yippeeee! We've got 10


----------



## SmkSignals

Mgonzo2u said:


> Add 1 more... Had a great time last year. Wouldn't miss it this year. Coming in Fri night. Leaving Sunday, late morning.
> 
> Thanks Dawn ....


SmkSignals,

I'll try not to forget my cigars this year.

We look forward to seeing you folks again.
[/quote]

Gonzo, we look forward to seeing you and your family also !!


----------



## skippershe

We have another member joining us









Welcome to the rally mco804!


----------



## skippershe

Not sure how many of you took the opportunity at the last Dunes rally to have breakfast or lunch at the Back Bay Cafe, but I read this morning in our local paper that the restaurant is undergoing a full remodel including a fully retractable roof over the patio that will allow the restaurant to stay open every day, all year.

The restaurant is expected to re-open in the spring, so it will be back in full swing by the time we arrive in the fall









According to the article, it will be renamed as the Back Bay Bistro and will be more of an upscale waterfront dining establishment.

Since I arrived on Thursday last year, my SOB friend Sandy and I had a nice leisurely breakfast there on Friday morning...I hope they still have good ol' bacon and eggs on the menu!

Here's a link to the article: Dunes to get new digs


----------



## actsholy44

Hey Dawn me and my wife Martha would like to go also can you put us down also,also how do we send payments.Can we bring the Grandkids


----------



## skippershe

actsholy44 said:


> Hey Dawn me and my wife Martha would like to go also can you put us down also,also how do we send payments.Can we bring the Grandkids


Welcome actsholy!

Of course you can bring the grandkids








I will send you a PM with payment info...


----------



## sjredburn

Dawn,

You can count us in too. Last years event was a blast. A nice relaxing final weekend before my cancer surgery the following week. Since the beginning of my radiation treatments my ability to eat has been quite limited but I always had the memory of that fabulous pot luck to keep me looking forward to the next one. Hopefully, I'll be able to enjoy this years event without a cancer cloud over my head.

See ya there!

Stacey


----------



## skippershe

Hi Stacey!

Welcome to the rally!
I'm so glad to hear that you'll be coming








It just wouldn't be the same without you and Judy


----------



## DuaneEllison

Hi Dawn et all - Denise, Devin, Desirae, Deanna and I are a go for this again. I have already planned the vacation time with work. Sorry about being off the grid for a while just been busy with work and such. I know we are SOBs but if we are still welcome we want to come down. Besides considering the sinus infection debacle last year I think we should try again and hope for a better go of it!

Were going to do the arrive the 10th leave the 13th again.

Duane...


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally Airboss and DuaneEllison!!

We're looking forward to seeing you all again









Yippee! We've got 15


----------



## Team Wagle

Hi...

We just joined Outbackers.com this morning, so I hope I am doing this right! We are very interested in getting a spot at the Fall Rally. Do you still have space available? What's a PM?!?









Brynn


----------



## smsims

I am brand new to this group and would like to join this rally. Can you please e-mail me directly so I can get you my info for the reservation?
Thank you.
Sean Sims
[email protected]



skippershe said:


> 2nd Annual
> Southern California Outbackers Fall Rally 2008
> 
> Photo: Last year's rally...32 Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newport Dunes RV Resort, Newport Beach, Ca.
> October 10th-12th, 2008
> 
> For those of you who had to miss last years rally, here's your chance to get in on this year's fun!
> We need to have a minimum of 10 Outbackers to secure the rate of an incredible $34.00 + tax per night...regular rates would be $63.00 per night. This is a first class operation complete with a swimming beach. Our sites would be in the premium area 3rd, 4th and 5th rows from the water (sites 1201-1323). These sites are closest to the pool, market and village center. All sites are 25x40.
> 
> Click Here to go to the Newport Dunes website, then click on one of the lower boxes to view the park map and amenities they have to offer.
> 
> I will be collecting everyone's payments ahead of time just like last year. Please let me know if you plan to attend and I will send you my address via PM.
> Please send me the following info: Your first/last name, name of spouse, number and ages of children and your arrival/departure dates.
> You can then mail your $75.00 check to me and you'll be all set. I would like to start collecting ASAP just to get things rolling.
> 
> *Your payment will be fully refundable up to 1 week prior to the rally*
> 
> The Dunes is extending the discounted rate for each Outbacker up to 2 days prior and 2 days after the rally dates. You could arrive on Wed, Oct 8th and depart on Tues, Oct 14th for a total of 6 nights at $34.00 per night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link for last year's rally Thread...you might find some useful info there as well.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions or need more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................................................................Arrive/Depart
> skippershe 2/1..................................................10/9 to 10/13
> W Podboy 2/0...................................................10/10 to 10/12
> California Jim 2/2..............................................10/10 to 10/12
> Outback-N-It 2/2..............................................10/10 to 10/12
> Beachhut 2/2.....................................................10/9 to 10/12
> Alebar17 2/1......................................................10/10 to 10/12
> Pete & Sandy 2/0...............................................10/10 to 10/12
> Mgonzo2u 2/1....................................................10/10 to 10/12
> SmkSignals 2/2..................................................10/10 to 10/12
> Raynardo 2/0......................................................10/9 to 10/12
> mco804 2/2........................................................10/10 to 10/12
> actsholy44 2/?....................................................10/10 to 10/12
> Stacey R 2/0.......................................................10/10 to 10/12
> Airboss 2/0..........................................................10/10 to 10/12
> DuaneEllison 2/3..................................................10/10 to 10/13


----------



## smsims

My wife and I are brand new to this group and would like to join the rally. We just purchased our first RV which happens to be a 23krs. What steps do we need to take to join the rally?
Thank you.
Sean and Madeline Sims, San Diego CA


----------



## skippershe

Hi Team Wagle and smsims
















to Outbackers! 

Wow! 2 new California members...very cool!

We have plenty of room and would love to have you all join us at the rally...

You can click on my screenname and then click Send Message. Please include your full name, number of adults and children, and your arrival/departure dates.

I will add you both the list of attendees and will contact you with payment information...That's it!


----------



## paulandiris

Hi,

We would like to join you in October at the Newport Dunes. Please email back.

Thanks,

Paul and Iris


----------



## skippershe

Hi Paul and Iris









Welcome to Outbackers and our So Cal Rally! 

We'd love to have you join us at the Newport Dunes...In fact, we have another Outbacker family (Alebar17) coming to the rally from Pasadena as well!

I will send you a PM (personal message) with payment information and add you to the rally attendee list


----------



## skippershe

Be sure to set your Tivo's and DVR's...DIY Network is re-airing their Newport Dunes episode on May 16th at 4 am Pacific or 7 am Eastern time.

Clicky Here for details


----------



## campmg

Go or don't go. Go or don't go? I just can't decide. Did I have fun last year? Anyone remember?

Anyone?


----------



## DuaneEllison

campmg said:


> Go or don't go. Go or don't go? I just can't decide. Did I have fun last year? Anyone remember?
> 
> Anyone?


Well, other than the sinus infection from hell that I got on the second day I thought it was fun. Denise and the kids enjoyed it. I think it is one of those things that seems like a pain until you are actually there and doing it. So decide to go and go! Besides like the DIY show says, it's like the Ritz of RV parks (I think they are smoking something but okay).

Anyway we are looking forward to it again this year - and we did the day before day after thing to have more time there. So I think it is going to be a good time... Even if we are SOB (still have the Cougar and LOVE it)...

Onto that show though - can anyone imagine having an RV without real beds, kitchen area or bathroom??? I mean it was cute and all but that would be just too much (or not much).

Duane...


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally B4gvn! 









Glad you can join us!


----------



## campmg

Hey Dawn and gang,

I haven't checked here in awhile but when we first brought the 2nd Rally weren't you looking at the first weekend in October? October 10 - 12th could work a lot better for us with the kids being off school on some kind of fall break. Let me check with the rest of the family and see if we can reserve a spot. I know my DD would love to go again. Let's hope she's not on crutches this time.

mitch


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Hey Dawn and gang,
> 
> I haven't checked here in awhile but when we first brought the 2nd Rally weren't you looking at the first weekend in October? October 10 - 12th could work a lot better for us with the kids being off school on some kind of fall break. Let me check with the rest of the family and see if we can reserve a spot. I know my DD would love to go again. Let's hope she's not on crutches this time.
> 
> mitch


Hi Mitch,
I was torn between the first and second week of October, but the section that we had last year was already booked by another group for the first week.
I decided on waiting until the second week so we could have the section closest to the pool and other immenities.
I really hope you can make it...it would be great to see you again and hopefully to meet the rest of your family!

Oh, and thanks for the bump


----------



## skippershe

Hi Everyone









Our rally is fast approaching and our deposit is due one month prior to our arrival date...therefore...

I must receive all rally payments by *August 31st*, so I'm just putting out the word as a head's up!

Checks are preferred, but if you would like to pay by Paypal instead, please let me know. ***Note** *Your funds must be coming direct from your checking account and not a credit card or else I will be charged a transaction fee.

The $75.00 rate is for Friday and Saturday nights only. If you are planning an early arrival date or extended check out date, you will need to call the Newport Dunes reservation dept and reserve your additional days with them.

There are still plenty of sites left, so it's not too late to join in...


----------



## smsims

We have spent 2 weekends at Newport Dunes in the past month. It is an absolutely fantastic place and a lot of fun. We bought an inflatable kayak a used it both times at the resort. You can easily kayak over to Balboa island and the beach areas. We bar-hopped on one of our kayak trips but the rowing back was a little tough after a few cocktails. Thank God for the current or we might have been going in circles all night. In all seriousness, this is a very nice place that we hope to meet many new Outbacker friends at in October!!

P.S. This is a VERY golf cart friendly resort so bring them if you have them. Though you don't really need one, they just add to the fun at this place.

Sean and Madeline Sims


----------



## sjredburn

Hi Dawn,

Our schedule is cleared and our check is in the mail. October 10th will be my one year anniversary of my cancer surgery so I guess we'll have something extra to toast to - my health. I'm six months out of radiation and chemo treatments and finally back to eating almost everything I enjoyed before. I haven't regained any of the 40 pounds I lost even though I've been working out to regain the muscle I lost - you may not recognize me. We are also bringing our new inflatable kayak and Judy's new bike in order to burn off some of the potluck calories we're looking forward to consuming. Last year's potluck was epic and a fitting "last meal" before my cancer treatment ordeal.

Sorry to have been absent for so long but I've been focusing on work and my health. I'm feeling great and we're off to Scotland this week followed by a long overdue camping trip in late August.

Looking forward to seeing the gang again in October!









Cheers,

Stacey & Judy


----------



## skippershe

OK gang,
With only 65 days left until our rally







, I thought I would start a potluck sign up...
Please copy and paste the current list into your post and then add your dish. 
Thanks everyone! I sense another "Epic" potluck dinner in the making









Main Dishes

1. skippershe - Big pot of Homemade Chili
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Side Dishes

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Desserts

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Beerman

Why not you cat littler cake again? That was a hit and you get to recycle.


----------



## Airboss

skippershe said:


> OK gang,
> With only 65 days left until our rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I thought I would start a potluck sign up...
> Please copy and paste the current list into your post and then add your dish.
> Thanks everyone! I sense another "Epic" potluck dinner in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Dishes
> 
> 1. skippershe - Big pot of Homemade Chili
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Side Dishes
> 
> 1. Airboss - Greek Salad
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Desserts
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


----------



## skippershe

59 Days!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally, Tom & Trudy (Smksignals parents)








Glad you can make it!

56 days!


----------



## Airboss

Yum, yum! Chili and Greek salad. Sounds like I'll be cooking in a Dutch oven later that evening!









(I wonder if anyone will get that or if it's more of a private joke?)

While I'm at it, is anyone going to the rally scared of dogs? Really, really BIG dogs?


----------



## Silvrsled

Airboss said:


> Yum, yum! Chili and Greek salad. Sounds like I'll be cooking in a Dutch oven later that evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I wonder if anyone will get that or if it's more of a private joke?)


Gross.....


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally dmichaelis!


----------



## Outback-N-It

Airboss said:


> OK gang,
> With only 65 days left until our rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I thought I would start a potluck sign up...
> Please copy and paste the current list into your post and then add your dish.
> Thanks everyone! I sense another "Epic" potluck dinner in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Dishes
> 
> 1. skippershe - Big pot of Homemade Chili
> 2. Outback-n-it- Teriyaki chicken
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Side Dishes
> 
> 1. Airboss - Greek Salad
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Desserts
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

49 days! 

Still plenty of rally sites available


----------



## dmichaelis

OK gang,
With only 65 days left until our rally , I thought I would start a potluck sign up...
Please copy and paste the current list into your post and then add your dish. 
Thanks everyone! I sense another "Epic" potluck dinner in the making

Main Dishes

1. skippershe - Big pot of Homemade Chili
2. Outback-n-it- Teriyaki chicken
3.
4.
5.
6.

Side Dishes

1. Airboss - Greek Salad
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Desserts

1. dmichaelis - Birthday Cake
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## SmkSignals

Main Dishes

1. skippershe - Big pot of Homemade Chili
2. Outback-n-it- Teriyaki chicken
3.
4.
5.
6.

Side Dishes

1. Airboss - Greek Salad
2. SmkSignals - Ceaser Salad
3.
4.
5.
6.

Desserts

1. dmichaelis - Birthday Cake
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome ftroop!

Glad you can make it









42 Days!!


----------



## skippershe

I'm happy to report that I have most of our payments in...(Thank you everybody!







) and I am finally able to post site assignments...
I put them on the first page of this thread as well, so the list is easily found.

Dunes Site Map...right click on the map and then click Zoom In

1201 - ftroop
1202 - Airboss
1203 - jtbmoore
1204 - Outback-in-it
1205 - DeanSilliman
1206 - Don & Anna
1207 - Alebar17
1208 - Stacey R
1209 - skippershe
1210 - Ken M
1211 - dmichaelis
1212 - SmkSignals
1213 - Pete & Sandy
1214 - Tom & Trudy
1215 - smsims
1216 - Raynardo
1217 - Steve M
1218 - Karen & Sal
1219 - Fusionman
1220 - Paul and Iris
1222 - Al R.
1301 - Stacey & Brian


----------



## ftroop

skippershe said:


> Welcome ftroop!
> 
> Glad you can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 Days!!


We have never done this before, but with all the comradeship I see here on Outbackers, it sounded like a ot of fun! So, we decided to just jump right in. We have been discussing it since June--better late than never!

Ftroop


----------



## skippershe

Yeay!

As of today, all payments are in!









A reminder to all that plan to extend their stay beyond the rally dates, to please call the Newport Dunes Reservations Department Toll Free at (800) 765-7661. Make sure to tell them that you are with the Outbackers Group to ensure you receive our discounted rate.

There are still a few sites open in the first 2 rows due to some last minute cancellations







so it's not too late to sign up...









Oh! And we need some more dishes for the potluck, so please add your name to the list









How about some rally chatter???







It's only 40 days away!!!


----------



## DeanSilliman

skippershe said:


> There are still a few sites open in the first 2 rows due to some last minute cancellations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's not too late to sign up...


Hi. Can we still get in?!? We bought our 21RSLE last October and have had a few shakeout trips (including a week at the Chula Vista RV resort last month and Newport Dunes a few months ago) and we're trying to plan more. So if there's space, please let us know ... we'd love to attend.

PS - First post.

Dean

---
2007 GMC Yukon XL + Keystone Outback 21RSLE = Fun


----------



## skippershe

DeanSilliman said:


> There are still a few sites open in the first 2 rows due to some last minute cancellations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's not too late to sign up...


Hi. Can we still get in?!? We bought our 21RSLE last October and have had a few shakeout trips (including a week at the Chula Vista RV resort last month and Newport Dunes a few months ago) and we're trying to plan more. So if there's space, please let us know ... we'd love to attend.

PS - First post.

Dean

---
2007 GMC Yukon XL + Keystone Outback 21RSLE = Fun
[/quote]
Hi Dean









Welcome to Outbackers!
Not a problem...glad you'd like to join us








I will send you a PM with payment info...


----------



## skippershe

30 Days!! 

Main Dishes

1. skippershe - Big pot of Homemade Chili
2. Outback-n-it- Teriyaki chicken
3.
4.
5.
6.

Side Dishes

1. Airboss - Greek Salad
2. SmkSignals - Ceaser Salad
3.
4.
5.
6.

Desserts

1. dmichaelis - Birthday Cake
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## skippershe

29 Days! 

This is a Potluck Plea...

We have 21 Outbackers and only 4 dishes for our Saturday potluck








Please add a dish to the list or at least add your name to a category so we can get an idea where we stand as the date gets closer.

One thought...I may only be assuming that everyone wants to have a potluck








Everyone needs to be willing to participate, or else it's not going to fly!

My biggest wish for this rally is that everyone has a great time


----------



## skippershe

27 Days! 

I just sent all attendees the following PM...

I'm not getting much of a response about this year's potluck, so I'm asking all attendees if you would prefer a Happy Hour with BYOB/drinks/Appetizers and S'mores on the beach on Saturday evening instead of a potluck.

Everyone can just meet on the beach with a chair and whatever you would like to bring for eats (to share) and drinks.

So far, it seems like most are leaning towards the Happy Hour idea...

Please let me know ASAP!

If you haven't already done so, Please subscribe to the So Calif Rally Topic for updates so I don't have to send out individual PM's a second time. *Clicky Here* to go to the topic, Click Options on the right hand side of the page, then select Track This Topic.

Thanks!


----------



## jtbmoore

I vote for happy hour!!!


----------



## skippershe

Thanks for the response!

So far I have........

Votes for Happy Hour - 10

Votes for Potluck - 0

Doesn't matter - 1


----------



## SmkSignals

I'm liking the happy hour idea myself !!


----------



## skippershe

25 Days! 

Saturday evening's gathering will be a * "Family Friendly" * get-together on the beach beginning at 4:00 pm.
We will have Cabana areas 4 & 5 from 4 - 9 pm.
We can bring our own portable firepits for S'mores and campfires on the beach.

I am asking that attendees bring an appetizer/dish to share (hot or cold), and their own adult/kids beverages.
Also, please bring your own Chairs, S'mores stuff and tongs.

Do I have any volunteers to provide Hot Dogs and a side dish for the kids??








(Note: this could be shared by a couple of families)

I will supply Nametags, Plates, Napkins and Plasticware and a Firepit
I also have a folding table if needed

Supplies needed:
4 plastic tablecloths
Portable Firepits (2)
Firewood

Appetizer/dish sign up list

1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

If anyone has any other ideas or suggestions to make our gathering even better, 
feel free to add them here.


----------



## skippershe

Here are some photos of our "gathering area" and sites that I took last year
Here's a link to Last year's rally photos

Beach and cabanas on left









Close up of cabana









Typical sites...they all look just like this


----------



## SmkSignals

Dawn, family friendly sounds great. Appetizers are easy. The hours sound good. People will have plenty of time to come and go as needed. People can bring down coffee, tea, juices, waters or what ever for themselves or their kids. And the adults can bring what they wish to quench their thirst, being responsible of course...









Good job. Keep it simple !! Cant wait !!

Appetizer/dish sign up list

1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## DeanSilliman

skippershe said:


> 25 Days!
> 
> Supplies needed:
> 4 plastic tablecloths
> Portable Firepits (2)
> Firewood


There was a request for someone to do hot dog for the kids. We'll do hot dogs (for all of the kids and any adults who would like them), a portable firepit/grill with coals, chips for all, and our own drinks. Someone please give me #s for kids and adults.

Dean


----------



## skippershe

DeanSilliman said:


> There was a request for someone to do hot dog for the kids. We'll do hot dogs (for all of the kids and any adults who would like them), a portable firepit/grill with coals, chips for all, and our own drinks. Someone please give me #s for kids and adults.
> 
> Dean


Thank you Dean!
Right now our Kid count is *21* and adult count is *36*

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!)


----------



## skippershe

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes


----------



## skippershe

23!! 









Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes


----------



## skippershe

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing dip and chips
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes


----------



## paulandiris

Hi Dawn,

Happy Hour sounds great. We will think what appetizer to bring and get back to you. Count us in.

Regards, Paul and Iris


----------



## smsims

skippershe said:


> 23!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appetizer/dish sign up list
> 1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware
> 2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
> 3. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
> 4. Sims-I can get wood but we do not have a portable firepit unfortunately.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!)
> Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes


----------



## skippershe

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

Supplies still needed:
4 plastic tablecloths
Portable Firepits (1)
Firewood


----------



## jtbmoore

Dawn, is their a prefered way of getting to the RV park if I am coming from Northern California (Bakersfield). I will probably be coming down the 405 to the 73. I did not know if a certain exit is better than others. With a trailer it is always a question when you map something out. I know the area has some small streets.


----------



## skippershe

jtbmoore said:


> Dawn, is their a prefered way of getting to the RV park if I am coming from Northern California (Bakersfield). I will probably be coming down the 405 to the 73. I did not know if a certain exit is better than others. With a trailer it is always a question when you map something out. I know the area has some small streets.


Yes, take the 405 to the 73, exit at Jamboree Rd. and make a right, then a right on Back Bay Drive...Nice roads all the way


----------



## skippershe

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

Supplies still needed:
4 plastic tablecloths
Portable Firepits (1)
Firewood


----------



## alebar17

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

Supplies still needed:
4 plastic tablecloths
Firewood


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally Fusionman! 

19 Days!! 

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

*We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so... *


----------



## skippershe

17 Days!! 

Please stop by our site (1209) on Friday evening for a cup of hot cocoa and dessert...around 8 pm'ish??
I might even have a big pot of Starbucks decaf coffee a'brewin


----------



## skippershe

15 Days! 

Hello?









Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## Airboss

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## egenest

Any spaces left for a late sign in?


----------



## skippershe

egenest said:


> Any spaces left for a late sign in?


Yes...PM sent


----------



## skippershe

12 Days!!! 

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## alebar17

An interesting link: http://www.balboaisland.com/
I think that it is just over the hill from the Dunes


----------



## Fusionman

Balboa Island is a neat touristy area on the opposite side of highway 1 from Newport Dunes. My wife and I drove up there for a day just after Labor Day and perused the shops. Got some great after season buys.

Oh, I'm soooo looking forward to the end of this week. We are leaving Thursday for the Grand Canyon, staying at a state park in Arizona along the Colorado for one night, then 3 nights at Grand Canyon in the RV park there meeting up with the rest of my family in their RVs. Will do a little day hiking and lots of pictures. Then on to Sedona-Cottonwood area for three nights taking in the sights (wife wants to take a jeep ride in the red mountains around Sedona). Then we are ending our vacation at the SoCalOB Rally. Looking forward to meeting fellow OBers.



alebar17 said:


> An interesting link: http://www.balboaisland.com/
> I think that it is just over the hill from the Dunes


----------



## skippershe

8 1/2 Days!! 

The Dunes activities are posted for October...Clicky Here, then click the Activities link to view what's going on during our rally.

There are hourly games and crafts for the kids as well as adults









If you don't feel like cooking when you arrive on Friday, there is Moe B.'s Barbecue on the Beach from 5:30 to 7pm. @ Moe B's Corner (behind the Market Place)

Menu prices:
Hot Dog meal $4.00
Burger meal $5.00
Hot Dog $2.00
Hamburger $3.00
Veggie Burger $3.00
Extra patty $1.00
Soda $1.00


----------



## skippershe

I was over at Mike Thompson's today, and while on my way to the parts department, I noticed a 26' Outback hitched up, looking like it was ready to head out. I went inside and asked if they knew who it belonged to, but they said no.

The subject of our So. Calif rally came up and I noticed that there was a man standing behind me listening to the conversation. He sounded interested in attending the rally, so I asked him if he had an Outback and he pointed to the one parked outside







Turns out they brought it in for the Dometic recall.

Needless to say, we now have another Outbacker couple joining us for a total of 21!
















Welcome Al and Lorna!


----------



## Airboss

Hi Everyone!

I just spoke with Bret at South Coast RV Repair and he will be doing my Dometic refrigerator recall *at the Dune's on Saturday *around 2PM. If you need this recall done just give him a call and schedule an appointment. He told me he plans on bringing along 10 repair kits so if you need this done, this would be a great time to do it! It'll save you a trip to the dealer.


----------



## sjredburn

Hi Dawn and All,

Put 'Stacey R', er...Judy R...down for Judy's famous Santa Fe Chipotle cheese dip. We'll bring a box of firewood too if more is needed.

See ya there!

Stacey & Judy


----------



## skippershe

7 Days!! 

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
10. Stacey R - Santa Fe Chipotle Cheese Dip and Firewood
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## California Jim

Airboss said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just spoke with Bret at South Coast RV Repair and he will be doing my Dometic refrigerator recall *at the Dune's on Saturday *around 2PM. If you need this recall done just give him a call and schedule an appointment. He told me he plans on bringing along 10 repair kits so if you need this done, this would be a great time to do it! It'll save you a trip to the dealer.


Brett (south coast RV repair) is awesome and is the tech who did my recall repair. He's a first class repair guy and I would highly recommend him for any repair job.


----------



## Outback-N-It

skippershe said:


> 7 Days!!
> 
> Appetizer/dish sign up list
> 1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
> 2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
> 3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
> 4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
> 5. Paul & Iris - TBD
> 6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
> 7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
> 8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
> 9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
> 10. Stacey R - Santa Fe Chipotle Cheese Dip and Firewood
> 11. Outback-n-it- tbd, will bring some firewood.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!)
> Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
> smsims - Firewood
> 
> We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## SmkSignals

California Jim said:


> Brett (south coast RV repair) is awesome and is the tech who did my recall repair. He's a first class repair guy and I would highly recommend him for any repair job.


Ditto !!


----------



## SmkSignals

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
10. Stacey R - Santa Fe Chipotle Cheese Dip and Firewood
11. Outback-n-it - tbd, will bring some firewood
12. Tom and Trudy - TBD
13. Ken - TBD
14.
15.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## raynardo

A Good Idea?

Last year I shot a bunch of photos at the rally, which I'm sure others of you did too. Well, some of my photos may be of you and yours, but you would never know it unless I shared them with you.

So, I'm thinking (_no comments from the peanut gallery_), maybe I should bring a laptop with all my photos of last year's event on it, and the rest of you bring yours on memory cards, thumb drives, CD's or DVDs, and I'll put them all together where folks will be able to pick and choose, or just grab the whole kit and caboodle.

If anyone is interested in this idea, let me know, otherwise I'll just crawl back into my little shell.

Oh yeah, if you were there last year, you probably saw the skateboarding English bulldog, who I believe was on that "*America Loves Dogs/Idols/Dancers/Whatever*" show of a month or so back. Well, I've got photos and a computer video of that talented canine (_shameless plug_).

Rainer
Oceanside


----------



## skippershe

Hi Rainer,

I'd love to see your photos








I posted all of mine from last year, so mine are available to view in last year's rally thread.


----------



## skippershe

5 Days!! 

Appetizer/dish sign up list
1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
5. Paul & Iris - TBD
6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
10. Stacey R - Santa Fe Chipotle Cheese Dip and Firewood
11. Outback-n-it - tbd, will bring some firewood
12. Tom and Trudy - TBD
13. Ken - TBD
14. Raynardo - Vienna Sausages in Orange Marmalade
15. Karen & Sal - Devilled Eggs
16. 
17.
18.

DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!) 
Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
smsims - Firewood

We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## skippershe

4 Days!! 

I would like to announce that thanks to a most generous donation made by Mike Thompson's RV, that we have been able to add RAFFLE PRIZES!

It hasn't been confirmed yet, but they tentatively plan to bring down some of the latest Outback models, one of them being the Loft








I will know for sure next week as the rally gets closer...

A big thank you to Cory (Fountain Valley Sales Mgr) and Ray and Darrell in the Parts Department!


----------



## SmkSignals

Wow Dawn, a raffle sounds like a lot of fun !!









I remember when you started this thread in January. We are now in the week of the rally... Where does the time go !!

Cant wait to get to the Dunes.

- Kurt


----------



## skippershe

Rally weather forecast...

Thurs - 75/58, Fri - 77/58, Sat - 77/58, Sun 76/59


----------



## ftroop

SmkSignals said:


> Appetizer/dish sign up list
> 1. skippershe - Hawaiian Meatballs, plates, napkins and plasticware, (1) firepit & wood
> 2. smksignals- chips and dip, (1) firepit
> 3. dmichaelis - Buffalo Wing Dip and chips (1) firepit
> 4. Sims-Homemade bacon-wrapped jalapeno poppers (not fried). These are the real deal!
> 5. Paul & Iris - TBD
> 6. Pete & Sandy - TBD
> 7. Alebar17- TBD + firepit
> 8. Fusionman - Mexican Dip and chips, Tablecloths
> 9. Airboss - Caprese sticks (yum!)
> 10. Stacey R - Santa Fe Chipotle Cheese Dip and Firewood
> 11. Outback-n-it - tbd, will bring some firewood
> 12. Tom and Trudy - TBD
> 13. Ken - TBD
> 14. Ftroop-TBD (oh, what to bring!!)
> 15.
> 
> DeanSilliman - Hot Dogs and Chips for kids (and grown ups too!)
> Steve M - Kids Juice Boxes
> smsims - Firewood
> 
> We have 4 members bringing firepits for campfires and S'mores on the beach...please bring some extra firewood if you are able to do so...


----------



## smsims

Hi there,

Do you have an agenda and check in information? All we have is what we are brigning to share for the pot luck but I have not seen anything else.

Thanks!!

Sean and Maddy



skippershe said:


> Rally weather forecast...
> 
> Thurs - 75/58, Fri - 77/58, Sat - 77/58, Sun 76/59


----------



## skippershe

**on edit** Check in is at 2:00pm, however, you can call ahead and if your site is open, you can go ahead and check in earlier.

When you pull in to the Dunes, go into the check-in office and they will give you your passes and direct you to your site.

So far, the agenda is:

*Friday night*, nothing official, but everyone is welcome to stop by our site #1209 for a cup of hot chocolate around 8 pm'ish

*Saturday* - Family Beach Gathering located on the beach directly in front of our sites...Cabanas 4 & 5 from 4-10 pm

We'll start setting up tables, food and firepits around 4:00, eat, mingle, make S'mores and have a raffle!
Don't forget to bring your S'more supplies!

There are activities and crafts put on by the Dunes all weekend, so please check the Activities link on the Newport Dunes website...

*Sunday*, check out time is at Noon, however, they are pretty good at allowing late check out times. Just check with the office for availability.

Bring your bikes...great riding trails all around the back bay

Did I forget anything??


----------



## smsims

You were pretty thorough! Thanks. This is our first outing of this type and we are looking forward to it.



smsims said:


> Rally weather forecast...
> 
> Thurs - 75/58, Fri - 77/58, Sat - 77/58, Sun 76/59


[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

Oops! Forgot to add Raffle details...

Our Raffle will be held on the beach Saturday evening at 6:30 pm

Each family will receive 2 different colored raffle tickets, one ticket will be for the main raffle and the second ticket will be for the grand prize drawing.

Mike Thompson's has made sure that we have enough prizes for every family to win something







The grand prize drawing will give every family the chance to win a second prize (and a pretty nice one at that!)









Please make sure to pick up your raffle tickets (1 pair per family) from either myself in site 1209, or from SmkSignals in site 1212 anytime prior 
to 3 pm on Saturday. We will also have a check off list just to make sure that no one is left out.


----------



## skippershe

I just received confirmation from Cory at Mike Thompson's, that they will be bringing 3 new 2009 Outback models to the Dunes on Friday afternoon








They will be parked in the general Newport Dunes parking lot located adjacent to the rv resort.

For sure on the list is the 280rs and the 210rs...I'm hoping that they are able to include a Loft as well...Fingers crossed!!
The Pomona RV show is this weekend, so certain models at the dealership may be limited.

The display Outbacks will be available for viewing Friday late afternoon until Sunday...
Be sure to check them out...I made the mistake of going inside the 280rs last week and fell in love...even if it did have the two tone cabinets


----------



## skippershe

We gave our Roo a much needed bath yesterday...all I have to do now is start packing and get the fridge running cause we're heading for the Dunes tomorrow afternoon









A couple of additions to our weekend agenda...

Saturday - Bret from South Coast Mobile RV will be at the Dunes at 2:00 pm to perform the Dometic Refrigerator Recall Repair for anyone who still needs to have this done.

Also, I would like to get a group photo on the beach Saturday evening around 6:00 pm while we still have some good light









DH told me that I can use his work laptop at the campground







, so I will be able to check this thread after I shut off my lifeline at home...If anyone would like to have my cell phone number for that "just in case" moment, please send me a pm.


----------



## smsims

In terms of the recall, do you know how long it will take Bret to make this repair? We don't want to get stuck sitting around when we could be out having fun. If it is a 15 minute thing, then we would definitely have him take care of it for us. Otherwise, we do have an appt next week at Camp World.

Thanks!!









Sean and Maddy



skippershe said:


> We gave our Roo a much needed bath yesterday...all I have to do now is start packing and get the fridge running cause we're heading for the Dunes tomorrow afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of additions to our weekend agenda...
> 
> Saturday - Bret from South Coast Mobile RV will be at the Dunes at 2:00 pm to perform the Dometic Refrigerator Recall Repair for anyone who still needs to have this done.
> 
> Also, I would like to get a group photo on the beach Saturday evening around 6:00 pm while we still have some good light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH told me that I can use his work laptop at the campground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I will be able to check this thread after I shut off my lifeline at home...If anyone would like to have my cell phone number for that "just in case" moment, please send me a pm.


----------



## skippershe

smsims said:


> In terms of the recall, do you know how long it will take Bret to make this repair? We don't want to get stuck sitting around when we could be out having fun. If it is a 15 minute thing, then we would definitely have him take care of it for us. Otherwise, we do have an appt next week at Camp World.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean and Maddy


It will probably take him about 30 minutes tops...I don't even think you have to be there for it, cause he's just going to work in the exterior fridge vent area where he will install the heat shield. If he does need inside access just to test the fridge for some reason, you could hide a key for him or leave one in the office or with a fellow Outbacker


----------



## smsims

Great. We are in if he still has time. Do I need to call him directly?



smsims said:


> We gave our Roo a much needed bath yesterday...all I have to do now is start packing and get the fridge running cause we're heading for the Dunes tomorrow afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of additions to our weekend agenda...
> 
> Saturday - Bret from South Coast Mobile RV will be at the Dunes at 2:00 pm to perform the Dometic Refrigerator Recall Repair for anyone who still needs to have this done.
> 
> Also, I would like to get a group photo on the beach Saturday evening around 6:00 pm while we still have some good light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH told me that I can use his work laptop at the campground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I will be able to check this thread after I shut off my lifeline at home...If anyone would like to have my cell phone number for that "just in case" moment, please send me a pm.


[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

smsims said:


> Great. We are in if he still has time. Do I need to call him directly?


UPDATED DOMETIC RECALL REPAIR INFO 

I just called Bret to make sure he has enough kits and he is going to bring plenty to make sure everyone is covered. He has about 8 signed up so far!
He said that it will take approx 20 minutes total. This repair is free and he is waiving the service call









He said that he will now be at the Dunes on Saturday at 9:00 am since he has so many to do








When you see his repair truck, please go up and introduce yourself.

If you will not be around, please let myself or Airboss know that you wish to have the repair done and leave a note on your trailer with the following info:
Name, Address and telephone number, as well as the model and serial number of your Dometic fridge. This can be found on the inside of the door.


----------



## smsims

Thank you for coordinating this!



skippershe said:


> Great. We are in if he still has time. Do I need to call him directly?


UPDATED DOMETIC RECALL REPAIR INFO 

I just called Bret to make sure he has enough kits and he is going to bring plenty to make sure everyone is covered. He has about 8 signed up so far!
He said that it will take approx 20 minutes total. This repair is free and he is waiving the service call









He said that he will now be at the Dunes on Saturday at 9:00 am since he has so many to do








When you see his repair truck, please go up and introduce yourself.

If you will not be around, please let myself or Airboss know that you wish to have the repair done and leave a note on your trailer with the following info:
Name, Address and telephone number, as well as the model and serial number of your Dometic fridge. This can be found on the inside of the door.
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

smsims said:


> Thank you for coordinating this!


Hey, Airboss started it!


----------



## SmkSignals

Hey Dawn, I don't have a calendar around me right now... How much longer until the RALLY ????


----------



## skippershe

2 days! 









or....48 Hours! 









or....2880 minutes! 









or....2 more sleeps! 
















For myself and 5 others???

*24 Hours*!


----------



## paulandiris

Hi,

For the party Saturday, we are going to bring deli meats and olives. There is a great Italian deli in the San Gabriel Valley, Claro's Deli, and we will bring some of their tasty goods.

Looking forward to a great weekend,

Paul and Iris



skippershe said:


> Rally weather forecast...
> 
> Thurs - 75/58, Fri - 77/58, Sat - 77/58, Sun 76/59


----------



## jtbmoore

Anyone know if The Dunes has WiFi. I can't seem to find it on their website.


----------



## California Jim

Hope you all have a great time, and we will miss you this year. (kid/school obligations).

If they have not closed for the season, I highly reccomend renting a kayak early in the morning Saturday and going for a paddle on the bay. The water is usually like glass making it a very relaxing and fun excursion.

Best Wishes.

Jim


----------



## skippershe

jtbmoore said:


> Anyone know if The Dunes has WiFi. I can't seem to find it on their website.


I couldn't find anything either...I just called and yes, they do have WiFi


----------



## skippershe

It's 5:30 and we're finally heading out... 
I absolutely cannot think of one more thing to put in that trailer









We'll see a few of you tonight and the rest of the group tomorrow!








Drive safe everyone


----------



## raynardo

NEWS FLASH:

Skippershe and TP

Newport Dunes - Oct. 11, 2008 - A live report from the 2008 Southern California Outbackers Fall Rally indicates that the wagonmaster's Outback was ceremoniously decorated with a new roll of toilet paper provided by Mike Thompson RV. This unorthodox use of an RV staple provided entertainment for 20 families gathered at this annual event.

It is believe that this "treatment" is a term of endearment and only affording to the most popular participants of events.

Although the perpetrators of this dastardly deep have not yet been apprehended, much less identified, Ms. Finicum was quoted as saying, "I'm going to get whoever did this. They'll pay."

Film at 11.


----------



## California Jim

hey raynardo - I saw you on the freeway today. Oso Pky exit in Mission Viejo. I thought about waving but didn't think you would know why!
Hope the trip went well. 
Jim


----------



## skippershe

We just rolled in...
We're unloading the tt and I'm getting ready to upload photos in just a bit...including photos of that "dastardly deed"









oh! And you only think I don't know who you are...


----------



## raynardo

California Jim said:


> hey raynardo - I saw you on the freeway today. Oso Pky exit in Mission Viejo. I thought about waving but didn't think you would know why!
> Hope the trip went well.
> Jim


That was I.


----------



## sjredburn

Hi All,

Judy and I just wanted to give a quick thanks to Skippershe for another successful rally! We had a great time although our stay was too brief. Other than a bit of wind (nothing like last night at our Foothill Ranch home) the weather was perfect. Of course the beach party was the highlight with tasty grub and prizes for all. It was great seeing some familiar faces again and meeting some new Outbackers too.

Three cheers to Dawn...who I'm sure is already planning the next Outbacker gathering...you're the best!

Stacey (and Judy) R


----------



## skippershe

Well, I think I can say that we had another great So Calif Rally!
We sure dodged a bullet with the weather ...The Santa Ana winds have kicked in full force today with gusts around 25 mph!

Friday was a beautiful day as myself and 3 other Outbacker families awaited the arrival of 18 other Outbackers. I was over by the check in office, when I saw a Sydney pull in...I waved and approached the owners as they were getting out of their truck. I introduced myself, only to find out that they were from Washington and had no idea what I was babbling about...Outbackers rally? Huh??

Later that afterrnoon, Mike Thompson's delivered 3 Outbacks for us to check out over the weekend. The Loft, a 280rs and a 210rs. It was really great to check out the new models and see what had been changed. Some things that stood out (besides the new cabinets) in the 280rs, which is the 2009 version of the 28krs...Are you ready for this??? The tip out door in the kitchen has been replaced by a REAL drawer! The addition of the king rear slide allowed room to add an exterior storage door to store the slide supports. The shower walls had a tile look instead of the flat surrounds that most of us have. The axels were flipped and came with 15" tires. I wish I had taken my camera along...sorry!

That night, Alebar17 and I hosted a coffee/hot chocolate bar, which gave everyone a chance to meet and warm up a bit.

Saturday morning was another beautiful day. Everyone had the day to bike ride and explore before our evening on the beach. The winds did kick up mid day and we worried if our potluck was going to be a blow out, but once the sun went down, the weather couldn't have been more perfect.

There was a scary moment during our gathering, where an elderly woman was knocked over on the walkway by a little boy on a bike. Security was called, but in the meantime, Steve M told us that his girlfriend was a nurse, so she tended to the woman's cuts until help arrived. For those who witnessed the accident, I found out yesterday that this poor woman had in fact broken her hip and was undergoing surgery yesterday afternoon









We got in a group photo and had our raffle...Thanks to Mike Thompson's (once again) we were able to make sure that everyone won a prize








Dmichaelis was the grand prize winner with a Coleman firepit/grill. I also want to thank Kurt (SmkSignals) for all of his help in organizing the raffle and his moral support in general


















We all hung out on the beach that night roasting marshmallows and chatting around our campfires...the perfect end to a great evening









Oh! And then I returned to our Outback to find....









Sunday after breakfast, SmkSignals came over and asked if we wanted to try Geocaching! What fun that was! We started with a hunt that appeared to be close, but were faced with a steep cliff, so we gave up and piled into his Expedition in search of others. After 2 more unsuccessful finds, we finally found our first treasure







Like everyone else that tries it for the first time, we are now hooked! Kurt uploaded my nuvi with a ton of waypoints, but I decided that I am now going to invest in a more geocaching friendly gps.

The inevitable good bye's came...(I hate that part!) and I just want to say that I couldn't imagine camping with a friendlier group of people.
It was a pleasure meeting EVERYONE and I look forward to seeing you all again next year. I have tentatively chosen the weekend of October 23-25, 2009.

I hope you all had as much fun as I did









Link to Rally Photos


----------



## Beerman

Well I'm sad that I couldn't make it to the rally. It sounds like a lot of fun was had. Did you have another Keg? 
I was to busy working my **s off for a good cause. check it out:http://www.volkslauf.com/

See you all next year.

Beerman


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like a great weekend, everybody!








I wish we could have been there. Maybe next year...

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I think the Ceremonial T.P.ing Of The Rallymasters Trailer has a lot of potential. Do I smell the makings of another Outbackers tradition in the air?


----------



## Fanatical1

What a great looking rally!







Love the pictures and it's nice to put a few faces to the names.


----------



## SmkSignals

Dawn, great job once again. I wish I could of spent more time there instead of working...

The rest of my posse enjoyed themselves also !! Especially Mikaela. She had a blast all weekend !!

See ya later...

- Kurt T.


----------



## N7OQ

Sure looks like a lot of fun, must of had a lot of wind looking at that fire but everyone looks like they are enjoying themselves. Maybe some year I could make that one too.


----------



## alebar17

Hi all, 
Just wanted to thank Dawn for all the hard work she put into organizing the rally. We had a great time! Look forward to next year. We have a few more pics to add (hope the link works) 
http://alebaroutbackers.shutterfly.com/pictures/4.


----------



## Airboss

Traci and I had a wonderful time at the rally and it was great meeting everyone there! Thanks, Dawn, for organizing this great event!!!


----------



## paulandiris

Hi Dawn,

What a fun weekend.







Thank you for putting the weekend together.

Iris and I enjoyed meeting you all and we look forward to having another weekend together with The Outbackers.

Paul and Iris


----------

